# Would you like DirecTV to use TiVo DVR's



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

See this thread, I didn't want to cross post but I though some of you might be interested in this, so please post any comments in that thread.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I would also like my hair to grow back, neither is likely.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Here we go again.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Sigh!!!!!!


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

The only thing I want is for DTV to release tivo software that is actually stable.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Personally, I think the FCC should mandate that D* and E* open up their systems... just like cable and cablecard.

Then it would not matter if D* and E* want to do it or not.



BlankMan said:


> See this thread, I didn't want to cross post but I though some of you might be interested in this, so please post any comments in that thread.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

magnus said:


> Personally, I think the FCC should mandate that D* and E* open up their systems... just like cable and cablecard.
> 
> Then it would not matter if D* and E* want to do it or not.


Unfortunately, since D* and E* don't have any monopolies, there is little chance of that happening.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Unfortunately, since D* and E* don't have any monopolies, there is little chance of that happening.


Neither does cable - they compete with the sat companies, and in certain areas other cable companies and telcos.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Frankly, I don't care what DirecTV uses since I switched to FIOS.


----------



## bazooka17511 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am with you Blankman!:up:

Lets not let them forget who helped make Directv what it is today. TIVO

I am not getting my hopes up about this but I don't see any problem at all to remind D* every so often. If it were not for Directivo I would never have had D* In the first place.

Post as many threads as you like in this issue.


This is the first one I have seen in a while from a regular vs a newbie.

If you like your D* branded equipment thats fine, but don't put down the ones that want Tivo by saying we should not voice our opinions on the subject. Even if it is every day.

This has been said here on TCF Many times by the moderators as well as many members. If you want to voice a different opinion thats fine. IE: saying you are happy with your Directv equpment and dont miss Tivo , but dont put down a member simply because they are posting a thread about bringing back tivo. With the "here we ago again" posts that contribute nothing.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Um, what would you call them then? They have a good amount of the country using their services because they can go where cable can't. It is REALLY time for the FCC to re-evaluate the exemption.



bengalfreak said:


> Unfortunately, since D* and E* don't have any monopolies, there is little chance of that happening.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

magnus said:


> Personally, I think the FCC should mandate that D* and E* open up their systems... just like cable and cablecard...


Because that has worked so smoothly for cable. (Not!)


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Because cable has fought it. Just like the Sats will. Instead of just letting it be.



TyroneShoes said:


> Because that has worked so smoothly for cable. (Not!)


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I already have Directv receivers with Tivo software. What's the problem?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, been there done that. What's the big deal? It's $80 of content that is really not that great. 



Dkerr24 said:


> I already have Directv receivers with Tivo software. What's the problem?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ebockelman said:


> Neither does cable - they compete with the sat companies, and in certain areas other cable companies and telcos.


Yes they do. don't kid yourself. Just about every cable company in the country has an agreement with the municipality to be the sole provider of cable television services. Yes, satellite does provide some competition. But no other television service has the advantage of nearly every home being prewired (at least to the outside of the building) and no expensive equipment installation. that is until the telcos are in every community. They have the same advantage over satellite that cable does, equipment wise.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont see DTV ever going back to Tivo.  It would be an admission of owning an inferior product.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

No, it would just be admitting that some customers prefer the Tivo interface.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cudahy said:


> No, it would just be admitting that some customers prefer the Tivo interface.


So you're saying that Dell needs to sell Macs because "some" customers prefer Mac OS? 
Or that Apple needs to sell iPods with the Zune Marketplace because gee, some people prefer Zune over iTunes.

I could go on for days with that line of thinking. 

I don't care what product you have or how good it is, there is always a good % of people that prefer something else.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, but D* is a service. So, why not allow Tivo to sell the hardware that would work with D*'s service.



shibby191 said:


> So you're saying that Dell needs to sell Macs because "some" customers prefer Mac OS?
> Or that Apple needs to sell iPods with the Zune Marketplace because gee, some people prefer Zune over iTunes.
> 
> I could go on for days with that line of thinking.
> ...


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Yes they do. don't kid yourself. Just about every cable company in the country has an agreement with the municipality to be the sole provider of cable television services. Yes, satellite does provide some competition. But no other television service has the advantage of nearly every home being prewired (at least to the outside of the building) and no expensive equipment installation. that is until the telcos are in every community. They have the same advantage over satellite that cable does, equipment wise.


Sort of anyway.

Where I live I have the choice between COX and Verizon FIOS for TV/phone/internet service. I fired COX and got FIOS for internet/phone and it is looking like FIOS is getting close to throwing in the TV service for free or nearly so.

I used to get the cheapest tier of TV out of COX for a dollar off my total internet bill. My best guess is that they made money off me by renting my eyeballs to local advertisers.

Of course I was watching DirecTV because I have 3 DirecTivos. They are the only thing making me hang around.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

bazooka17511 said:


> I am with you Blankman!:up: ...


Thanks.

Wasn't looking at this thread because I though everyone would post in the other.

Been wearing a flack vest almost regularly lately.

And I don't understand it either, all the _Here we go again_. Fine. Ok. Again. But if that's your opinion, then just ignore it. Sheese.

I just posted this in the other thread, _If the world took that approach, (that you should) never readdress something that's already been done we'd probably not have as much innovation as we do._

It never hurts to try.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Never say die.... even when you're wrong.



BlankMan said:


> _If the world took that approach, (that you should) never readdress something that's already been done we'd probably not have as much innovation as we do._


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Never say die.... even when you're wrong.


So it's wrong for me and others to let DirecTV know that we prefer TiVo based DVR's? Just because you don't agree with something that automatically makes it wrong? Interesting concept...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Completely out of context but ok. PM me when YOU have convinced them that you are right.

BTW, I never said that I disagree with the intent of the request. I just think you too ready to start a crusade over something that really does not matter that much.



BlankMan said:


> So it's wrong for me and others to let DirecTV know that we prefer TiVo based DVR's? Just because you don't agree with something that automatically makes it wrong? Interesting concept...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> BTW, I never said that I disagree with the intent of the request. I just think you too ready to start a crusade over something that really does not matter that much.


Ok, I can buy that. It matters to me, I'll give it a try, nothing ventured, nothing gained. It really won't bother me if nothing comes to fruition.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

But it seems to me that more important things can be accomplished in life. Why not try to find a cheap renewable energy source? Or fight world hunger? Or save an endangered species? All of which are much more constructive things for a person of your ability to do.



BlankMan said:


> Ok, I can buy that. It matters to me, I'll give it a try, nothing ventured, nothing gained. It really won't bother me if nothing comes to fruition.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> But it seems to me that more important things can be accomplished in life. Why not try to find a cheap renewable energy source?


Already do that. Not cheap but renewable.

Solar Powered Home



magnus said:


> Or fight world hunger?


Already do that too by contributing to Christians Chiidrens Fund



magnus said:


> Or save an endangered species?


That too by being a member of the Milwaukee County Zoo Zoological Society of Milwaukee County gets me a free pass and parking too.



magnus said:


> All of which are much more constructive things for a person of your ability to do.


Yes they are that is why I do them, and tax deductible too. What do you do?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

The thread is not for you to throw rocks at. If you are not interested, don't post. It seems some you just like to argue.

If directv quits supporting my directivos then I will discontinue service, but I am with you are this.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, all of that sounds good. And yet it seems that your time would still be better spent doing more instead of bothering with D*. That's all I'm saying.



BlankMan said:


> Already do that. Not cheap but renewable.
> 
> Solar Powered Home
> 
> ...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Yes, all of that sounds good. And yet it seems that your time would still be better spent doing more instead of bothering with D*. That's all I'm saying.


So, I asked what do you do?

You seem to be fast at telling others what they should do, like renewable energy, world hunger, endangered speices, contact the FCC instead, etc.

Inquiring minds want to know how much of what you're fast to preach do you personally practice??


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Not the one proclaiming to fix everything.



BlankMan said:


> So, I asked what do you do?
> 
> You seem to be fast at telling others what they should do, like renewable energy, world hunger, endangered speices, contact the FCC instead, etc.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know how much of what you're fast to preach do you personally practice??


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Not the one proclaiming to fix everything.


So where was that proclaimed, I don't recall that one either.

So, you just preach, you don't practice? The old do as I say not as I do eh? Well, I don't suggest others do anything that I'm not willing to do or have done myself.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

I think this thread is great!

Just like the Flat Earth Society.

If you close your eyes and grit your teeth, maybe...just maybe...your dream _can_ come true!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sure, whatever.



BlankMan said:


> So where was that proclaimed, I don't recall that one either.
> 
> So, you just preach, you don't practice? The old do as I say not as I do eh? Well, I don't suggest others do anything that I'm not willing to do or have done myself.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, if you build it they will come. Maybe BlankMan should just make his own D* HD Tivo.



TolloNodre said:


> I think this thread is great!
> 
> Just like the Flat Earth Society.
> 
> If you close your eyes and grit your teeth, maybe...just maybe...your dream _can_ come true!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I know I know, never gonna happen....


----------



## virginia85218 (Mar 24, 2006)

BlankMan said:


> See this thread, I didn't want to cross post but I though some of you might be interested in this, so please post any comments in that thread.


Yes, Yes! And now it's going to become reality. TiVO and DirecTV have extended their agreement to 2015 And TiVO will develop a new DirecTV HD DVR. We are so happy. TiVO software is far superior.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

I think there are more than a few of us here smiling wildly to themselves today.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

Mike_TV said:


> I think there are more than a few of us here smiling wildly to themselves today.


I for one definitely am one of them. 

It amazed me how some of the DTV DVR fan boys attacked Blankman. I called out a few of them.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

direfan said:


> I for one definitely am one of them.
> 
> It amazed me how some of the DTV DVR fan boys attacked Blankman. I called out a few of them.


Is that what it was? People defend DirecTV because they can do no wrong and everything they do is great? I was truly surprised that in a TiVo based Forum all the flack I took for wanting TiVo.

They should just go to a DirecTV Forum and pat each other on the arse while chanting how great DirecTV is.


----------



## diecastdude (Aug 14, 2008)

BlankMan said:


> Is that what it was? People defend DirecTV because they can do no wrong and everything they do is great? I was truly surprised that in a TiVo based Forum all the flack I took for wanting TiVo.
> 
> They should just go to a DirecTV Forum and pat each other on the arse while chanting how great DirecTV is.






 TIVO RULES!!!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

direfan said:


> I for one definitely am one of them.
> 
> It amazed me how some of the DTV DVR fan boys attacked Blankman. I called out a few of them.


Deleted. Before i continue to stick my foot in my mouth.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Deleted, because recognizing your foot is in your mouth should not be mocked by others. Bengalfreak, good news, now you can have DirecTV, HD, and TiVo. Happy day!


----------

